# Sister deteriorating?



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Bijoux, on the right was always the runt of my group, but now she's flourished and her sister on the left, Lenny has started going quite downhill, at least I think so. She seems to walk very slowly, is very greasy and sort of mumpy looking. I picked her up before and noticed a slight protrusion from her vagina, nothing big, and only visible when her hair is brushed away. She is still eating, but she remains very still most of the time. She's always been very mellow, which makes me think it has been leading up to this? She wouldn't be over 4 months old.

There are no vets in my area who will treat rodents... is there anything I can do to make sure she's comfortable in case the worst is to happen?


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh, the poor love. She does look in poor condition  I would be concerned she was in pain; prey animals like mice are very good at hiding it.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

That's what I was thinking, she moves so so slowly. Thanks for your reply <3


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

First thing I would do personally is increase the temp of the air in the cage to about 20 Celcious, reduce the protein content of the food and use some multivitamins in the water (The type used for babies or very young kids are good, avoid the citrus fruit flavvoured ones as they are bitter to the taste, dosage I use is 1ml to 150ml water).

I usually notice improvement after a couple of days and monitor closely for signs of respiratory infection.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks! I had been feeding them a higher protein diet as the other does are pregnant. I'll head to the pet store for some vitamins tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you changed the diet recently, that's an easy culprit. High fat in the diet can also make them greasy. Unfortunately, so can bacterial or viral infection. If it's viral, you'll want to give supportive care (like keeping her warm, bland food, etc). If it's bacterial, antibiotics can help, but can be difficult to get in some areas. In the US, we order them off the internet, but that's not available in some countries. If it's dietary, switching her to a straight oats diet can help correct the problem in a minimum of time.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

I got some vitamin drops yesterday for everyone so hopefully things pick up soon. Thanks so much for your suggestions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

She died two nights ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

